# 1939 schwinn spitfire



## Antney (Jun 17, 2021)

I just purchased this on marketplace, looks og all the way. I’ve never seen one of these before? Any idea on value of something like this?? Thanks!!


----------



## Antney (Jun 17, 2021)

Pics


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2021)

Antney said:


> Pics
> 
> View attachment 1431474
> 
> View attachment 1431475



There's a thread on these C(BC?) models. All are badged Spitfire. I believe a letter from Schwinn about these even surfaced. Let me see if I can find it.

@Autocycleplane

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2021)

Does the serial number begin with "Z"?









						Prewar Schwinn "Z" Models | All Things Schwinn
					

This appears to be 1941ish due to the 6" headtube on the ladies models. I always wondered what the story was with these "non-cataloged" models, and here is all of the info about them straight from the factory. Obviously a "C" style frame, but the unique specs make them a Z.  I don't think I have...




					thecabe.com


----------



## aleone (Jun 17, 2021)

Does anyone know what the red tape is? Is it reflector tape from that time period?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2021)

aleone said:


> Does anyone know what the red tape is? Is it reflector tape from that time period?



I believe it's reflector tape from the 60-70's or so.


----------



## Antney (Jun 17, 2021)

Yes it is reflective tape


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2021)

Now I know why chainguard looks off... should be cream....


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 18, 2021)

Interesting how Schwinn "distanced" themselves from this model...
embarssing kid brother...lol
Had you not seen the literature and you found one of these bikes
you would pitch the rear carrier in search of a "Schwinn" version...
Never really been a big fan of the Cmod line..
maybe these should called the D+ line?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 18, 2021)

Under no circumstances were you to EVER actually sell one of those POS.
Strictly meant to get the guy in the store.
Then you put the whammy on them with Cyclock’s,Forebrake’s,Spring Forks and Lifetime Guarantee’s.
You’d be fired if you ever actually sold one of those.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 18, 2021)

Wow thats wild information to see!  Crazy that they had such a low opinion of this model that they wont even guarantee it or throw on a seal of approval.  
On the flip side though. considering history and how the collector market goes, it almost makes it a cooler bike to just own at least to show future generations.  I wonder what the production numbers look like on it considering their lack of desire in moving the model.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 18, 2021)

I've Never thought too highly on Schwinn but That just takes the cake. 

Now I don't think I'd ever want 1 🙄😒


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2021)

@Antney  Where you at??? Let's see that serial number!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 18, 2021)

Apparently built a half century ahead of its time.

The draw to get somebody into dealer 50 years later 1991: "Hey Mr. Dealer, that's not a Schwinn rear carrier rack! It's not made by Schwinn and probably foreign made."  It does not have a Schwinn decal, seal of quality or any catalog too! It's a Fake!

Dealer: "Yes, of course you're correct, we just put it there to get U in the door.  Let me show you the new lines of rust bucket China made Schwinn's. They are designed to degenerate quicker than that old junk."

1941 Slogan: 'Schwinn 50 years of progress'
😖


----------



## bloo (Jun 18, 2021)

I think it is a great looking bicycle, rack and all. I also see almost all normal Schwinn parts, maybe a few years out of date. It is tough to imagine how it could be a bad bicycle. The cream color on chainguard was a poor choice IMHO, the bike posted with the red one did look better.

I wonder why they put a chainguard on it at all if it was the cheapest model? A whole lot of boys bikes in the prewar era didn't have them.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 18, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Wow thats wild information to see!  Crazy that they had such a low opinion of this model that they wont even guarantee it or throw on a seal of approval.
> On the flip side though. considering history and how the collector market goes, it almost makes it a cooler bike to just own at least to show future generations.  I wonder what the production numbers look like on it considering their lack of desire in moving the model.



Ya gotta figure that; If Z model had no marker, no warranty, guarantee or  seal of quality, "not for sale, display only" then it's a serious PO Crap. Welding is scrap, paint is spit, everything is is pure garbage, not fit for actual rider.

It's a back to the future' 'made in china' or hangover,  drunk Monday's, ride at your own risk'  special.

That has got to be the dumbest Schwinn marketing department Idea ever!  'After the crap lures em in, lead em away to the real stuff? It must be missing attached bells, whistles and flashing lights. Salesmen watching for people with "Stupid, stupid" flashing on  forehead, passing by. "Oh that's our junk, not for sale, please step in to view similar junk"  ???

WTF! ☠️

Alternatively, spit, today, jeez, no serious pre-war Schwinn collector could be without 1.  Ka Ching !!! 😍


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 18, 2021)

Stupid tactics but I bet it worked. 

I want Schwinns so I can sell them to those of you who still love them No Matter what. 🤣


----------



## gkeep (Jun 18, 2021)

I'll bet by the fall of 1940 and the end of the Battle Of Britain any kid with a bike badged Sptifire was the envy of his friends regardless of how well or badly they were made. By the end of that summer Spitfires were  a legend, it would be interesting to know how well they sold that Christmas Season. I can just see kids riding those in their aviator helmet and goggles like one character wears in A Christmas Story.


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 18, 2021)

I think it's cool. It's like some of the "Plain Jane", mid 60's Fords I had. No back up lights,side view morror, color keyed steel wheels with dog dish hubcaps, rubber matting and under the hood... a fire breathing 200 straight 6 cylinder, coupled to a 3 speed standard transmission. Oh yeah, with a "3 on the tree" and an unsynchronized first gear! At different times, I owned a '64 Fairlane wagon, a '64 two door Comet and a '63 Ford Ranch wagon. To me, this bike is the '30's Schwinn version of these.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2021)

Nice! I cleaned up/rebuilt my buddy Glenn’s 40 a couple years ago.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Under no circumstances were you to EVER actually sell one of those POS.
> Strictly meant to get the guy in the store.
> Then you put the whammy on them with Cyclock’s,Forebrake’s,Spring Forks and Lifetime Guarantee’s.
> You’d be fired if you ever actually sold one of those.




Were they built with factory flawed rejected parts too? No Guarantee's and no Quality decal so that probably goes without saying.  🤣

I wonder if these are somehow related to the later Spitfire and the Hornets that had Spitfire head badges.


----------



## Antney (Jun 19, 2021)

Wow! Here I thought I had a nice little find??! I guess I’ll go out back and use it for target practice...if I can find some cheap bullets to waste on it...☹️


----------



## bloo (Jun 19, 2021)

🤣

I'll be happy to dispose of it for you...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2021)

Antney said:


> Wow! Here I thought I had a nice little find??! I guess I’ll go out back and use it for target practice...if I can find some cheap bullets to waste on it...☹️




Just a bunch of leg pulling all in fun. But some bullet holes in the tank would be cool!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 19, 2021)

@Antney don't even waste cheap bullets on a Schwinn❗ Jus' lay it in the driveway & run it over properly with a truck or suv. Sometimes you have to double tap them to make sure it's done right 🤣. 

Send me the tank I need a bicycle trash can & I can't think of anything better than a Schwinn reject the company was ashamed of


----------



## all riders (Jun 19, 2021)

There is nothing inferior about the build. It's called a "Loss Leader", a common sales trick where a product is sold at a loss to get you, or keep you in a store. (Record stores ruled at this).
In this case, the lack of warranty was not about quality it was about trying to keep the Loss Leader from ever leaving the store--if you sell it to the first person who asks about it, how are you gonna draw the next, and the next? I'd guarantee the shop owner would lean into a dad's ear and whisper "frankly, i would look at a different model--Schwinn won't warranty this one, sad to say, but all these models have the security of a LIFETIME WARRANTY". That bike is built exactly the way Schwinn knew how to build them, It's actually harder and probably more costly to suddenly build a few bikes worse.  Cool bit of history, that bike.


----------



## bloo (Jun 19, 2021)

This^^


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 20, 2021)

all riders said:


> There is nothing inferior about the build. It's called a "Loss Leader", a common sales trick where a product is sold at a loss to get you, or keep you in a store. (Record stores ruled at this).
> In this case, the lack of warranty was not about quality it was about trying to keep the Loss Leader from ever leaving the store--if you sell it to the first person who asks about it, how are you gonna draw the next, and the next? I'd guarantee the shop owner would lean into a dad's ear and whisper "frankly, i would look at a different model--Schwinn won't warranty this one, sad to say, but all these models have the security of a LIFETIME WARRANTY". That bike is built exactly the way Schwinn knew how to build them, It's actually harder and probably more costly to suddenly build a few bikes worse.  Cool bit of history, that bike.



Well,  I know just by the photos that these Z bikes are not actually rejects. I'm just poking fun on it.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 22, 2021)

If there so poopty, I'll take all of them that you got.... send um my way! I think there super cool!


----------



## Detail1 (Jun 28, 2021)

Antney said:


> I just purchased this on marketplace, looks og all the way. I’ve never seen one of these before? Any idea on value of something like this?? Thanks!!



I tried buying it..I was second in line. 
Would you consider selling it?


Antney said:


> I just purchased this on marketplace, looks og all the way. I’ve never seen one of these before? Any idea on value of something like this?? Thanks!!


----------



## lordscool (Sep 6, 2021)

Antney said:


> Wow! Here I thought I had a nice little find??! I guess I’ll go out back and use it for target practice...if I can find some cheap bullets to waste on it...☹️



That is a cool bike. Enjoy it and pay no attention to the stone throwers. It is a sweet find. Don't let them steel your happiness in what you found. Remember different is always way cooler.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 6, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Nice! I cleaned up/rebuilt my buddy Glenn’s 40 a couple years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1432043



I think it's a beautiful bike! Would be proud to own it.


----------

